
Show HN: Analyze size of NPM packages - arve0
https://arve0.github.io/npm-download-size
======
arve0
It’s a bit hard analyzing total impact of npm install package, so I made this
tool that let you view total size of a npm package. The tool resolves the
complete dependency tree, deduplicates packages with same same spec
(name@version) and gives you the size off all tarballs.

